# Urgent-goggles!-urgent



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Please! I Need To Order Goggles By Tomorrow! What Should I Get And Why!?! I Dont Care That There Is Alot Of Posts About This Just Help Me! Thank You! Please _explain_ Why!!!!!


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Get these:

US Forge 00108 Cup Style Brazing Goggle










Reason why: Cuz they look cool and you're too lazy to do a search.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Saran wrap your face


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> Get these:
> 
> US Forge 00108 Cup Style Brazing Goggle
> 
> ...


ur a badass:thumbsup::laugh: 

ive done plenty of searches and just cant decide


----------



## blasphemy (Dec 17, 2007)

ask ur mom..


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Goggles are very much personal preference and fit IMO. I'd go to a sports store and try them on first.

I so badly want the Electric EG2 but they don't fit right and all the other models in their line are too narrow for my wide Asian noggin.

I may be limited to the Smith I/O or the Oakley Splice Asian Fit myself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

have you tried on the IOs cuz i really want a pair but dont know if i should get the regular size or the IO smalls


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

bkrael46 said:


> have you tried on the IOs cuz i really want a pair but dont know if i should get the regular size or the IO smalls


Even if I did, knowing that my face is different, it wouldn't be of help to you. But I haven't tried those on.


----------



## gidget_man (Apr 4, 2009)

Spy Targa II Goggles from Dogfunk.com

Buy those. They go on your face and they make it easier to see while you snowboard.


----------



## EmoParkRat (Mar 12, 2009)

Ashbury or else. Airblaster is cool too.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

newbies....
these are the best....like the wise kanye said...

THESE ARE THE BEST GOGGLE OF ALL TYMEEE....ALL TYMEEEEEE









________
party Cam


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

bkrael46 said:


> Please! I Need To Order Goggles By Tomorrow! What Should I Get And Why!?! I Dont Care That There Is Alot Of Posts About This Just Help Me! Thank You! Please _explain_ Why!!!!!


There is a lot of posts about this. Why, you've started 5 threads on goggles or lenses yourself.

Here, try these:









If they don't work, try pouring drain cleaner in your eyes, you'll never notice snow blowing in them again.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I work for summit sports as product placement so I know my fair share of goggles. I'll tell you right now the most popular amongst my company are the smith IO and IOS. The IOS provide a smaller fit if you have a smaller face. I'm Asian with a huge face/head so they do not sit right on my nose. I'll tell you right now though, I wish it did fit me. Looking through those badboys was beautiful. Superb field of undistorted vision. Only downfall is it's price. However, they do come with an extra lens and it is super easy to swap out lenses thanks to the IO's snap lock feature.

I use Shaun white Oakley Asian fits. It is an A-Frame. The vision is great in these too. Nothing beats the IO's vision though. The Oakley splices are nice as well. The nose of the frame is non existent. This is a very appealing qaulity for snowboarder because we ride with our heads turned. This normally causes us to see the nose piece and it gets in the way of your vision. 

Dragon mace and rogues are nice too. I like the mace because of it's style and coverage. The mace offers a wider coverage than the rogues. They also have undistorted vision.

Basically, you want to get goggles that are spherical and injected with anti fog. Spherical means that the lens is thicker in the middle and thins out towards the edges. This means it matches the natural curvature of your eye. Anti fog coatings can rub off over time and use. Injected ones will not. All of the ones I recommended are spherical and injected. Hope this helps!


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Oakley Wisdom because they are comfortable on my face, have a good size view and do not fog. If you do not like I will gladly take them off your hands


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Oakley Wisdoms were great. They are sadly discontinued. You might have luck finding some online maybe.


----------

